

Screw.Unit: Behavior-driven Testing in JavaScript - johnm
http://github.com/nkallen/screw-unit/tree/master

======
johnm
Here's a blog describing it:
[http://pivots.pivotallabs.com/users/nick/blog/articles/433-s...](http://pivots.pivotallabs.com/users/nick/blog/articles/433-screw-
unit-a-new-js-testing-framework-version-0-1)

~~~
murrayh
That blog post and the README.markdown displayed by github contain the same
information.

This framework interests me, but to be honest I am too lazy to figure out how
capable it is and how I am supposed to use it. I'd really like to see screw-
unit in action; some kind of solid, real world example.

~~~
nkallen
murrayh -- i'm an author of screw.unit. Can you provide more detail of the
kind of real-world example you'd like to see?

~~~
murrayh
Sorry for the late reply; I failed to notice this question until now.

I'd really like to see a test suite for an actual javascript application, like
that "vi written in javascript". But with the application written using best
practice Javascript techniques (not polluting the global namespace etc).
Basically a non-trivial example that I can examine and then adopt the
techniques used.

The area that I am most interested in is how to test DOM object manipulations.
If I click on object 1 does object 2 move to x,y co-ordinates, stuff like
that.

